# Portable soft crate



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

My husband and I are looking into purchasing a soft portable crate we can use on our weekend trips. Our V's metal crate is such a hassel. Has anyone bought one of these? Any specific site with a quality product?

This is what I've found so far.....

http://www.frontgate.com/soft-sided-portable-dog-crate/22167


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I have this one and I love it. Very durable:

http://www.amazon.com/Firstrax--Cra...M8RC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328117838&sr=8-4

It seems to fluctuate between this price and $87, so right now it's very inexpensive!

How old is your dog? This is NOT invulnerable to puppy claws... I know they can scratch up the mesh and probably tear it up. However for a grown puppy it seems to be very durable. Very easy to set up and take down too.


----------



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

Our V just turned 8 months old. Thanks for the response!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I have one of these in the medium size. Plenty of room for my adult. http://www.petedge.com/product/Guardian-Gear-Collapsible-Dog-Crates/46652.uts 

****Of course we had to get the pink with black trim and balck & white polka dot ribbon****


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

We have one for our 9 week old puppy right now and it's wonderful! We love it. Monnbow loves it too. We do have to watch him to make sure he's in a calm state when he's in it. If he's mouth-ie we don't put him in there. He uses it only for sleeping and settling down. I highly recommend it. We bought the medium and used the box to block off the back for him until he grows into it.

MM


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

jachambers said:


> Our V just turned 8 months old. Thanks for the response!


At 8 months, they no longer have their puppy claws. The one I linked would be fine for you if you decide to get one. Somehow my Vizsla has not destroyed it.


----------

